# PHEASANTS IN NON TYPICAL AREA'S!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just curious...Has anyone shot or seen any pheasants this year(that were not from game farms) out of the non traditional area's in the state? I saw a few north of Michigan, N.D. this spring hunting Geese and shot one there a couple of years ago! I'm sure a farmer released them! Also, about 10 years ago, we used to see them & shoot em' near Golden Lake & Near a WPA near Hope! Wish we didn't have to drive 5 hours to find them! :sniper:


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Rick: Been hunting all season in Rolette Co and Northern Pierce Co. Had no reason to go any where else. Seeing alot of young birds, looks like it was a good crop. Still alot of corn standing, after harvest,(deer hunting) should be even better. Hunt CRP and cattails close to corn.


----------



## Jack (Nov 2, 2002)

Pheasants are in the cattail sloughs - tough walking, but you'll get 'em. A good dog is invaluable! Anywhere you can get on to hunt you'll find birds.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Rick, I know a farmer who lives north of Michigan who releases pheasants. He let about 150 go this year. I saw one (week before the season was open otherwise he woulda been toast) picking gravel on the road. I drove by, he went in the ditch, and as soon as I was a little ways down the road he was back picking gravel...they definitely aren't as wily as their wild counterparts. My friends dad also shot one walking out of a slough from duck hunting in the same area this year.

I shot a rooster north of Doyon this year too. It was a lone rooster with 7-8 hens. It was dumb as a box of rocks and I suspect it was pen raised as well.


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

we seen tons of pheasants around litchville and marrion we both got our limit


----------

